

Ask HN: Disable GPS chip on Macbook Pro Retina - quantumpotato_

I&#x27;m concerned that the GPS is still active from a hardware level despite me choosing to not enable iCloud.<p>Has anyone disabled &#x2F; extracted their GPS chip from their computer? Tips?
======
wmf
Do Macs even have GPS?

~~~
27182818284
I'm not aware of any non-custom laptop with GPS chips.

Best guess is the submitter is confusing being able to find someone via their
ISP, wifi's SSID, or other marks with the idea there is a built-in GPS.

